# Theatre of Shadows



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a series that I'm trying to get off the ground on my website.

It's a series specifically designed for Horror/Suspense movie lovers like me!

So, I've decided to post an episode of it here on this forum and let you guys decide if this should be a full time series!

Take a look and, most of all, Enjoy!


----------

